# Cutting into diamond plate and Al



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Draw a line where you want the slot. Use a punch to make dimples then drill holes along it with a bit that is the width you would like the slot to be, then use a small file to connect them and clean up the edges. If you want them perfect take it to a machine shop.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Waay too much work. I already did one with a cutting wheel on my dremel and then filed it down with file. I'll let you know how I make out with the metal cutting bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Another method would be to drill a couple holes on opposite ends of the slot, and then cut out the rest with a jig saw and metal blade. File and Sand with Emory cloth.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

So is your plasma cutter in the shop?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Hole on either end- two plunge cuts with a Dremel cutoff wheel. Line up the cuts with the outer edges of the holes you drilled. Minimal deburring with a file. The metal cutting but will wander badly- and create a sharp and ragged slot that's hard to clean up and make right. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Bur, not but. Dammed auto correct. ..


Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I just built a frame with diamond plate sides so I have some trial and error experience working with it.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Osseous said:


> Hole on either end- two plunge cuts with a Dremel cutoff wheel. Line up the cuts with the outer edges of the holes you drilled. Minimal deburring with a file. The metal cutting but will wander badly- and create a sharp and ragged slot that's hard to clean up and make right


Hmmm....that's what I was afraid of. I like the approach of the holes on either side. I tried to do it with just the plunge cut but because of the radius of the cutting wheel the edges of the hole were tough. The two holes will eliminate that.

Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Second, the two homes and a jig saw. Don't have to use a metal bit...eventually a wood blade will die, but you should get the job done first. Carbide tools are ideal, but good luck finding a carbide jig saw blade...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Homes = holes, another damn auto correct

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

You won't find a carbide jigsaw blade- carbide is too brittle for that application. Carborundum disc (cutoff wheel) is the right tool for that. Wear EYE PROTECTION!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

http://m.lowes.com/pd_311701-353-T1... my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

He is cutting a slot for a cam strap- two plunge cuts with a Dremel sized wheel is not gonna be hard to control at all. If you're worried about slag, just cover with alu foil.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Zoner (Apr 21, 2010)

*slot cut*

....wildh2onriver got it right !


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Osseous has it right...this is for a 1" cam strap. I vote for the two holes and the dremel plunge cut. I'll let you know how it works. I'll be pickup up a piece of scrap diamond plate to play with


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

The easiest way I've found is using a plunge router and a straight sided bit of 3/8" diameter. You must wear good eye protection of the goggle variety because standard glasses will let shavings in from the side. It makes a hell of a mess but its fast and easy. 

It doesn't apply to this project but you can cut Al plate with a regular skill saw, table saw or chop saw. Just mark and blade and keep it separate so you don't waste all your finish blades.


----------

